
Spain wants open source on school laptops - vaksel
http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/212-socialist-party-in-spain-wants-open-source-on-school-laptops
======
ZeroGravitas
The article _actually_ says that they're going to go with Windows and Office
unless various groups (Socialist Party, Free Software fans) can kick up enough
fuss about it.

